# ABT's Man How Good Are They!



## btircuit (May 7, 2009)

Just made my first batch this past weekend and loved um! 
The best part about it... the wife likes them just as much and she's asking for more.

Gotta love smokin


----------



## sumosmoke (May 7, 2009)

Really nice ABTs, they look very tasty! It's a bonus the wife likes them 'cause she won't mind when, and how often, you fire up that smoker. Just be sure to make some of those lil' treats to keep her happy!


----------



## bigsteve (May 7, 2009)




----------



## slanted88 (May 7, 2009)

Ain't never had a bad word about em!.....Ya done good with that batch!


----------

